# Berkel 808 cleaning and lubrication



## miller408 (Jan 29, 2016)

So picked up a berkel 808 runs good but could use a good cleaning and some lubricant. This is my first slicer so what do I grease this thing up with and what's the best cleaners to use on these?  When is the berkel 808 from?













IMAG2406.jpg



__ miller408
__ Jan 29, 2016


















IMAG2405.jpg



__ miller408
__ Jan 29, 2016


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 29, 2016)

This might help https://my.vulcanfeg.com/resourcecenter/vulcanwolfberkel/ProductDocumentation/808-818.pdf


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2016)

I think he's got you covered!

I just use a little 3-1 oil on the moving parts & sharpen the blade once in a while. I have a Torrey 12" commercial slicer.

Al


----------



## miller408 (Jan 30, 2016)

So no special kinda cleaners or sanitizers or oils people use?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2016)

We just take it apart after using & clean with Dawn liquid soap. Dry & lubricate the moving parts (if needed).

That's it.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2016)

I use food grade grease on my slicer and grinder and sausage stuffer... and meat mixer on the bushings...













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 30, 2016


----------



## miller408 (Jan 31, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> I use food grade grease on my slicer and grinder and sausage stuffer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually just ordered that stuff before I seen your post. Guess I will start taking it apart and give it a good scrubbing.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 31, 2016)

Although my slicer is a Hobart 1612, cleaning should pretty much be the same. Disassemble whatever you can like meat tray, blade covers and wash with hot soapy water. I let mine air dry completely. I put it back together, then I use disinfecting wipes and wipe down all surfaces and let it all air dry One thing NOT to use is any kind of WD-40 or spray cooking oil. That stuff will gum up the works so bad.


----------



## dr k (Nov 29, 2017)

I like the non serrated blade so you can put a stone against the beveled side for sharpening while it's going. My carriage is permanently attached so I try to plastic wrap what I can so gelatin etc. Is stuck to it for easier cleaning. I use mineral oil on the carrage slide but food grade grease lasts longer. 
-Kurt


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

dr k said:


> I like the non serrated blade so you can put a stone against the beveled side for sharpening while it's going. My carriage is permanently attached so I try to plastic wrap what I can so gelatin etc. Is stuck to it for easier cleaning. I use mineral oil on the carrage slide but food grade grease lasts longer.
> -Kurt



Your 2 years late


----------

